# Shaving Brush For A Friend



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 21, 2014)

A shaving mate asked if i could turn a handle for his Rod Neep Knot 26mm extra dense Silvertip.

He wants to put on a finish on the wood himself.
My day job is taking most of my time right now. So playing with the lathe is minimal.
I spent 10 mins turning and sanding this piece of black n white ebony. I think it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Aug 21, 2014)

You got my address, right?


----------



## cadberry (Aug 21, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## Haburn (Aug 21, 2014)

Really nice work!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks  yes get a lathe.


----------



## mark76 (Aug 22, 2014)

It's beautiful! Great work!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 22, 2014)

[align=center]New pic after some extra time on it since i was not 100% happy with the sanding.











almost wish i could keep it  fits nicely in my group of wood brushes.




[/align]​


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 13, 2014)

These are beautiful... I would love to use one


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Nov 15, 2014)

Casaluz said:


> These are beautiful... I would love to use one



Thank you!


----------



## Jpox (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes they are very nice... Do you buy the brushes whithout handles, or do you also bind the them yourself?


----------



## Matus (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice work indeed.


----------

